# Where has Sam gsne?



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

Does anyone know where Sam is? I was in regular contact with her and it appears that she has now disappeared. She was very active on the forums and always good advice - of which I miss. 
I haven't heard anything from her since July. Just want to know she is OK.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry no idea, Sam has not been on line since August. Where you in contact with her through here or by email?

Maiden


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry no idea, Sam has not been on line since August. Where you in contact with her through here or by email?
> 
> Maiden


Thanks for the reply. I was in touch via the forum and also by email. She seems to have dropped out rather suddenly and she always gave good advice especially for anyone going to Sharm where she lived. I just hope she is OK that's all.

Thanks Maiden and keep up the good work on the forum. You too give such good advice more so for Cairo and you have obviously lived there for many years.


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Sam*

Saw sam just last week, she is still in sharm, but I know she came off facebook so perhaps is having a break from the forums too.

Lou


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

samui13 said:


> Saw sam just last week, she is still in sharm, but I know she came off facebook so perhaps is having a break from the forums too.
> 
> Lou


Thanks for letting us know she is ok

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

